# Royle Family



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Is anyone else watching the Royle Family on BBC1 it is so funny, I'd forgotten how good it is


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I watched it too Amanda and was doing real belly laughs at it  

Favourite lines include....Barbara to Twiggy "Do you fancy a snowball?" To which he replies "No can't stand that s&%$e" So she asks "Do you want some advocaat then?" "Oh yes please Barbara...and put a little bit of lemonade in with it"   

And Denise's cup a soup with a twist.....in a bowl rather than a cup!!  

Oh yes, I certainly enjoy the Royle family    Wonder if they will do another Christmas special?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

They said they were doing!

My favourites were the exotic punch which was blue wicked with a banana floating in it!  and the do you want your bread cut in triangles or oblongs and David Senior saying can I have one of each and Denise saying "No cos then I'll have a triangle and an oblong left" ^roflmao oh and when David booted that turkey into the airing cupboard! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

The last special had me in tears though as the old lady died  .

Could they really do another without her


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Siobhan- they did a Christmas special last Christmas and they had Nana's face on a bauble on the tree  

Well. for all you Royle fans.....I think there may be a Christmas special again as I caught a glimpse of a trailer this evening....they were all in the car talking about how clever the sat nav was for knowing where they wanted to go


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ooooh this is one of our fave programmes, ever!!    They are indeed doing a Xmas special this year, and we can't wait!

I am always watching old re-runs on Sky, it has us in stitches!!

Glad we are not the only ones that love this programme


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Just got my Christmas Radio Times and the Chrimbo special Royle family is on 9pm on BBC1


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

On what day Shelley? (If that's not a stoopid question! )

Axxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry Christmas Day, I missed that one eh   maybe it was guilt for reading the RT in work


----------

